# Burnett Boston & Dixie Belle Gin Bottles



## LibbyLobster (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

 I'm Libby, brand new here and I have a couple of bottles I can't fin ANYTHING about online! I usually collect poison bottles, so these ones are new to me.

 Both were dug out by my boyfriend when he was removing a stump in his yard in Long Island, NY. He thought they were cool and gave them to me. If anyone knows the approximate date of manufacture and if they are worth anything, I'd love the info!  Please excuse the pics, we're not good photographers!

 1 is an amber-colored rectangle bottle that says Burnett Boston and the other is flask-style clear/frosted bottle that says Dixie Belle Gin and has a ton of cool marking on the top, sides and bottom and has the original cap that wasn't rusted through.

 My pics are too big, so I posted them on a blog site that we put some of our finds on:

http://atlasantiques.wordpress.com/2010/04/29/antique-bottles-we-found-digging/

 Any info would be great, especially if they are worth anything to collectors. if not, they're still pretty cool bottles! Thanks in advance!

 - Libby


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is a little history about Joseph Burnett the founder of the Boston Burnett Co.
 http://www.hairraisingstories.com/Proprietors/BURNETT.html


----------

